# "Music Makes a City"



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

I recently watched the documentary "Music makes a City", the story of the Louisville Orchestra and it's first conductor Robert Whitney. We are now accustomed to orchestras having their own record label but the Louisville Orchestra almost from its inception not only had its own label but also a program of commissioning works. The symphony would not only perform a new work at each of it's concerts but commit them to record.
Works by likes of William Schuman, Eliot Carter, Roy Harris, Darius Milhaud and Bohuslav Martinu received their world premiere under baton of Whitney.

This rich legacy is the subject of the documentary, "Music makes a City", which can be viewed at the link below.

http://www.musicmakesacity.com/feature/

Available to view online until August 31st, 2015

The beginings of discography for the Louisville Orchestra can be found here.

https://www.louisvilleorchestra.org/wp-content/uploads/First_Edition_Recordings_LOUISVILLE.pdf


----------

